# Some Mexican Cities in my images and more!



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

20

Mariano Matamoros Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

21

Ignacio Allende Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)

Good photos, Pachuca is very beautiful and colourful. I go to be followed your thread. Greetings Rick.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

22

Bravo Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

23

Plaza de la independencia por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr




24

View from: Reloj Monumental por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr




25

Bravo Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome Pics!! Pachuca looks amazing!


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

26

Julian Villagran street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr




27

Plaza Independencia por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr




28

Bravo street and Santa clara ice cream building por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*Next................. REAL DEL MONTE*


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Amazing place and very nice photos.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

La cuenta de Salazar rick continúa este thread con la cuenta premislida, la cual fue creada solo para efecto de mostrar estas fotos en el urban show case.

Salazar rick´s account continues this thread with premislida´s account, this account is mine and i will use for photo galleries in the urban show case forum


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

MINERAL DEL MONTE

State:
HIDALGO

Population:11,005 h., Elevation: 2660 m / 8728 ft, Near: Huasca de Ocampo - 30 min.

Next trip: 

*SAN JUAN PARANGARICUTIRO*​



30

Hidalgo street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

31

A Garden por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

32

Real del Monte, Hidalgo, México por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr




33

A little street in Real por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr




34

Houses in Real del Monte por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

35

Hidalgo Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

36

The village church from the street Teodomiro Manzano por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

37

Old houses of Real por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

38

A fountain por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

37

El quiosco por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like these photos, traditional Mexican architecture makes for interesting streetscapes.


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

this thread is fascinating, these cities have a mixture of Spanish and English colonial architecture, isn´t it?


----------



## thatoo (Nov 3, 2008)

Very beatiful photos, we wait more pictures!!!!


----------

